# Female betta community tank



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey im setting up a female community tank, 20 gal, and was wondering if you guys have any tips? Ive been researching a lot but thereis a lot of contridicting information, i have 4 amazon swords, a bunch of fake plants, 2 caves, and a breeder box on the top for emergencies, i have 3 in right now and they arent being aggressive, ive been watching them a lot


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a 29gal. Female betta setup...I had 5 females and it was beautiful. They are not as aggressive and do get along just don't over crowd the tank. Remember that in a larger space you will have larger females and mine were very happy and healthy... good luck.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

how are you feeding them? because ive tried pellets, baby shrimp (cut up), blood worms, and i dont see them eating?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Both my females loved blood worms.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

They chill near the bottom, i put a breeder box underwater and im dropping sinking pellets bc they never go for the food when i put it in, maybe bc they are new?


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon with 7 girls and it took them a few days to go to pellets, but finally started eating pellets. Eventually they'll just start chowing on them.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ok tks, so meanwhile what should i do for food? every other day?


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Well now if your tank is larger your fish are more active so feed them every day... I feed mine 2 times a day smaller amounts. My females also loved bloodworms and pellets.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed my female blood worms and betta pellets every day. That's for conditioning cause I'm constently failing in spawning them so I have to condition them.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

yea i would do that normally but im trying to i guess "train" them to come up for food... ill figure it out, thanks guys!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

All of my fish that I've kept have been "trained" to come up when they see me. With guppys, they learned that the light meant food. The females shouldn't fight, except for an occasional nip or so. Are you ever going to try breeding them? I personaly, would much rather keep female bettas in one gal bowls, because I think it would make them look better so I'm interested in seeing how your 20 gal turns out cause I have a 20 gal that free for now!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, how many females are you planning on keeping in it? 15 or so?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Well right now these 3 until they settle in so maybe a week or 2 later ill get 2 more and keep adding until i have about 11, idk if ill breed, one is ready, bloated stomach, stripes, white egg on bottom, but my male is just chill, but im in no rush, i got 7 guppies for the price of 4 today tho  so when i exchanged my dead ones, they gave me 4$ back and these are super pretty and i didnt get the small baby ones bc they dont look healty but these look awesome, im optimistic about them


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's cool! I've heard that it's easier to spawn em if you have a bunch of females in with the male so he can pick and the females will be much more willing.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Betta man said:


> Oh, how many females are you planning on keeping in it? 15 or so?


15 is a bit much.  In that 20, I wouldn't advise more than seven, but personally, I'd do between four and six. It's easier to add more slowly than have bunch of stressed out fighting fish. Less is more!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, the bio load would be a little high...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

yea im adding slow, aqadvisor said 21 is max bc i have 2 filters but im not going up that high, and problem solved, i trained them to attack a toothpick, and they are jumping out of the water to attack it too and i just put some frozen blood worms as a treat once in a while, but they are eating the pellets now, i currently have 5, 3 dark blue, 1 light blue, 1 white with blue/red tail, idk the tail keeps changing color haha


----------

